# Algae covering Anubias



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

remove the algae with your hands. and then get some algae eating fish to maintain the algae free leaves. its worked for me so far. hope that helps


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

1) Green spot algae(GSA) and diatoms it sounds like
2) GSA is usually due to low po4. Olive nerite snails will work wonders on GSA. Diatoms will usually go away on its own. Just remove what you can, or get some otocinclus. They will eat it.
3) If it prevents the plants from getting light it can kill them.
4) A UV will do nothing for the algae that you have.


----------



## chrisinha (May 26, 2005)

I got 2 SAE (true siamese algae eaters). I can't get more because I'm already overstocked.


----------



## loveofthewounded (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a similar problem:
I have an anubia that can't seem to shake some hair/brush algae. I've been doing water changes about every 3 weeks (40-50%). I have been adding kent plant food but today I didn't, I thought that maybe giving the plants a chance to siphon the nutrients in the water before the algae can might help after the change. I have a couple SAE's and rosy barbs, but it doesn't seem to help much. Is it possible to remove the anubia from the tank the next time I change the water in my brackish tank and dipthe plant in the removed water? I've heard that a mild salt dip can help, any advice? If so, for how long? Here's my setup:

38 gal
plants: anubia, dwarf lily, 2 amazon swords (which are struggling due to some previous algae damage), a melon sword, and some small grass thingys

light: power compact

substrate: natural gravel & eco-complete

pH: 6.8

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

To effectively, and safely, remove stubborn algae from Annubias (and other tough-leaf plants), remove the plant, sprinkle table salt on each leaf, rub gently, rinse, and re-plant. 

The abrasive salt will scour away the algae, with the salt crystals dissolving long before they can damage the leaf's cuticle. Salt also appears to be toxic to algae, since any residual spots on the leaves die off in a day or two.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

May I suggest reading http://www.rexgrigg.com/index.htm, and learning the basics for growing aquatic plants. It is no fun to convert this hobby to a algae killing hobby, but until you learn how to grow plants successfully, most of your time is spent fighting with algae. Once you learn the basics you can ask questions here or at other aquatic plant forums and get the specific help you need.


----------

